# Losing babies



## Skybreeze (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi

Just looking for some info really. 

I have 2 ferrett now (gill, Amber & hob, Butch I found him by a railway track, very wild but is now a soppy bugger! ) Amber about a month ago had 2 babies, but she really didnt seem that bothered about them. There was nothing I could do and a day later both babies were dead. She hadnt killed them, I assume she just didnt feed them as she was always out in here hamock. 

If she was to get pregnant again what are the chances she would let them die again??

Also it looks like she is back is season, is this normal? I wont be breeding her again any time soon as we have puppies due soon. 

Thanks 
N x


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Skybreeze said:


> Hi
> 
> Just looking for some info really.
> 
> ...


It is likely if she was a first time mum that she just wasn't interested in the kits since she may not have understood that they were ferrets or had the right instincts and hormones that would make her react to them properly. I would advise not having a hammock when she nests but rather a secure area/box where she would be undisturbed, taking away the hammock would also force her to sleep on the floor where she would be constantly within reach of the kits (and thus allow them to suckle).
If a female ferret is not bred she will stay in heat (this includes if she were to lose a litter and come back into season). This will cause an excess of estrogen in her system which will make her anemic eventually causing death. if you are not planning on attempting to breed from her again (although most ferrets make better mothers on the second attempt) because of the cost of kits or if you think it would be too much strain on the jill (having two litters in one season), then you could consider giving her a hormone injection or "jill jab"at the vets that will end estrus. The other options are to have her spayed or find a vasectomized hob (which are few and far between).

I hope that's helped a bit


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oooops, forgot to mention that spaying isn't an option whilst she is in season.


----------



## Skybreeze (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks! Its put my mind at rest now and next time I will remove the hammock.

We are lucky that my friend has a vasectomized hob so we will take her to him just to take her out of season. He was a god send when we had our other gill. 

I hope to breed her again in the next season as my mum and brothers want ferrets and I would love more. We normally have 5 or 6 but we are down to 2 as the others died of old age (2 or our boys were 8 years old!). 

Thanks again you have helped lots! 
N xxxx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Skybreeze said:


> Thanks! Its put my mind at rest now and next time I will remove the hammock.
> 
> We are lucky that my friend has a vasectomized hob so we will take her to him just to take her out of season. He was a god send when we had our other gill.
> 
> ...


why not rescue some? then you won't have the risk of bringing more kits into the world, won't have the heartache of losing them again.

I assume you intend to use Butch? You don't know his history or any health problems he could have and pass onto his kits. he may seem healthy.

I would never bring more ferrets into the world when there are soooooo many in rescue, of all ages.


----------

